# stats



## planet_fox (10. Okt. 2007)

Ich hab ein kleines problem wenn  bei einem web ich domain.de/stats eingebe dann benutzername web1_admin und dass passwort dann sagt er error 404 per ftp komme ich rein mit dem user und den benutzernamen. bei anderen webs gehts ohne probleme. ich habe auch schon versucht den admin zu tauschen aber nichts passiert. Ich finde auch keine htaccess datei im verzeichnis


----------



## Till (11. Okt. 2007)

Wurde das stats Verzeichnis manuell angelegt, oder automatisch durch das ISPConfig statistik script? Die Domain existiert schon länger als 24 Stunden?

Poste bitte mal den output des Befehls:

ls -la

ausgeführt im stats Verzeichnis als root user auf der Shell.


----------



## planet_fox (11. Okt. 2007)

Domain existiert 12 monate, rechte passen wie anderen webs wo es geht. Aber im verzeichnis wurden daten von anderem server übernommen sprich die weballizer stats. wegen ls -la schau ich noch


----------



## PierreR32 (11. Okt. 2007)

Zitat von planet_fox:


> Domain existiert 12 monate, rechte passen wie anderen webs wo es geht. Aber im verzeichnis wurden daten von anderem server übernommen sprich die weballizer stats. wegen ls -la schau ich noch


Hi, 

hast du die Rechte geprüft ? Also ob der User passt. 
Ich auch schon mehrere Seite Content auf Server getauscht und da gabs keine Probleme bisher. Allerdings sind auf meinen Servern auch immer die selbe  Version von Webalizer drauf. 
Evtl. gibt es da ein Versionskonflikt. 

Gruß
Pierre


----------



## planet_fox (11. Okt. 2007)

Das liefert  ls -la


```
myserver:/home/www/web12/web/stats# ls -la
total 3472
drwxr-xr-x 2 web12_ftp web12   4096 2007-10-02 04:02 .
drwxrwxr-x 9 web12_ftp web12   4096 2007-05-16 11:29 ..
-rw-rw-r-- 1 web12_ftp web12   2705 2006-10-07 14:26 ctry_usage_200606.png
-rw-rw-r-- 1 web12_ftp web12   4556 2006-10-07 14:26 ctry_usage_200607.png
-rw-rw-r-- 1 web12_ftp web12   4553 2006-10-07 14:26 ctry_usage_200608.png
-rw-rw-r-- 1 web12_ftp web12   4296 2006-10-07 14:26 ctry_usage_200609.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 web12_ftp web12   3789 2006-11-01 04:02 ctry_usage_200610.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 web12_ftp web12   3829 2006-12-01 04:05 ctry_usage_200611.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 web12_ftp web12   3942 2007-01-01 04:03 ctry_usage_200612.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 web12_ftp web12   4020 2007-02-01 04:04 ctry_usage_200701.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 web12_ftp web12   4326 2007-03-01 04:04 ctry_usage_200702.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 web12_ftp web12   5049 2007-04-01 04:03 ctry_usage_200703.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 web12_ftp web12   4684 2007-05-01 04:04 ctry_usage_200704.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 web12_ftp web12   4851 2007-06-01 04:04 ctry_usage_200705.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 web12_ftp web12   4940 2007-07-01 04:05 ctry_usage_200706.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 web12_ftp web12   4792 2007-08-01 04:08 ctry_usage_200707.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 web12_ftp web12   5026 2007-09-01 04:09 ctry_usage_200708.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 web12_ftp web12   5363 2007-10-01 04:07 ctry_usage_200709.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 web12_ftp web12   4258 2007-10-11 04:03 ctry_usage_200710.png
-rw-rw-r-- 1 web12_ftp web12   2563 2006-10-07 14:26 daily_usage_200606.png
-rw-rw-r-- 1 web12_ftp web12   4132 2006-10-07 14:26 daily_usage_200607.png
-rw-rw-r-- 1 web12_ftp web12   4460 2006-10-07 14:26 daily_usage_200608.png
-rw-rw-r-- 1 web12_ftp web12   4267 2006-10-07 14:26 daily_usage_200609.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 web12_ftp web12   3261 2006-11-01 04:02 daily_usage_200610.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 web12_ftp web12   4137 2006-12-01 04:05 daily_usage_200611.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 web12_ftp web12   4174 2007-01-01 04:03 daily_usage_200612.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 web12_ftp web12   4122 2007-02-01 04:04 daily_usage_200701.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 web12_ftp web12   3849 2007-03-01 04:04 daily_usage_200702.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 web12_ftp web12   3807 2007-04-01 04:03 daily_usage_200703.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 web12_ftp web12   4134 2007-05-01 04:04 daily_usage_200704.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 web12_ftp web12   4262 2007-06-01 04:04 daily_usage_200705.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 web12_ftp web12   4228 2007-07-01 04:05 daily_usage_200706.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 web12_ftp web12   4422 2007-08-01 04:08 daily_usage_200707.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 web12_ftp web12   4214 2007-09-01 04:09 daily_usage_200708.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 web12_ftp web12   4137 2007-10-01 04:07 daily_usage_200709.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 web12_ftp web12   3337 2007-10-11 04:03 daily_usage_200710.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 web12_ftp web12 315392 2007-10-11 04:03 dns_cache.db
-rw-rw-r-- 1 web12_ftp web12   1901 2006-10-07 14:26 hourly_usage_200606.png
-rw-rw-r-- 1 web12_ftp web12   2370 2006-10-07 14:26 hourly_usage_200607.png
-rw-rw-r-- 1 web12_ftp web12   2472 2006-10-07 14:26 hourly_usage_200608.png
-rw-rw-r-- 1 web12_ftp web12   2407 2006-10-07 14:26 hourly_usage_200609.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 web12_ftp web12   1914 2006-11-01 04:02 hourly_usage_200610.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 web12_ftp web12   2253 2006-12-01 04:05 hourly_usage_200611.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 web12_ftp web12   2177 2007-01-01 04:03 hourly_usage_200612.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 web12_ftp web12   2218 2007-02-01 04:04 hourly_usage_200701.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 web12_ftp web12   2170 2007-03-01 04:04 hourly_usage_200702.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 web12_ftp web12   2111 2007-04-01 04:03 hourly_usage_200703.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 web12_ftp web12   2148 2007-05-01 04:04 hourly_usage_200704.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 web12_ftp web12   2215 2007-06-01 04:04 hourly_usage_200705.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 web12_ftp web12   2154 2007-07-01 04:05 hourly_usage_200706.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 web12_ftp web12   2250 2007-08-01 04:08 hourly_usage_200707.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 web12_ftp web12   2162 2007-09-01 04:09 hourly_usage_200708.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 web12_ftp web12   2189 2007-10-01 04:07 hourly_usage_200709.png
-rw-r--r-- 1 web12_ftp web12   2171 2007-10-11 04:03 hourly_usage_200710.png
-rw-rw-r-- 1 web12_ftp web12    128 2007-10-11 04:02 .htaccess
-rw-rw-r-- 1 web12_ftp web12  11485 2007-10-11 04:03 index.html
-rw-rw-r-- 1 web12_ftp web12  57679 2006-10-07 14:26 usage_200606.html
-rw-rw-r-- 1 web12_ftp web12 393725 2006-10-07 14:26 usage_200607.html
-rw-rw-r-- 1 web12_ftp web12 386825 2006-10-07 14:26 usage_200608.html
-rw-rw-r-- 1 web12_ftp web12 318723 2006-10-07 14:27 usage_200609.html
-rw-r--r-- 1 web12_ftp web12 106009 2006-11-01 04:02 usage_200610.html
-rw-r--r-- 1 web12_ftp web12 112528 2006-12-01 04:05 usage_200611.html
-rw-r--r-- 1 web12_ftp web12 109684 2007-01-01 04:03 usage_200612.html
-rw-r--r-- 1 web12_ftp web12 112809 2007-02-01 04:04 usage_200701.html
-rw-r--r-- 1 web12_ftp web12 110782 2007-03-01 04:04 usage_200702.html
-rw-r--r-- 1 web12_ftp web12 123942 2007-04-01 04:03 usage_200703.html
-rw-r--r-- 1 web12_ftp web12 152509 2007-05-01 04:04 usage_200704.html
-rw-r--r-- 1 web12_ftp web12 154270 2007-06-01 04:04 usage_200705.html
-rw-r--r-- 1 web12_ftp web12 151529 2007-07-01 04:05 usage_200706.html
-rw-r--r-- 1 web12_ftp web12 154597 2007-08-01 04:08 usage_200707.html
-rw-r--r-- 1 web12_ftp web12 152530 2007-09-01 04:09 usage_200708.html
-rw-r--r-- 1 web12_ftp web12 156760 2007-10-01 04:07 usage_200709.html
-rw-r--r-- 1 web12_ftp web12 123625 2007-10-11 04:03 usage_200710.html
-rw-rw-r-- 1 web12_ftp web12   3083 2007-10-11 04:03 usage.png
-rw-rw-r-- 1 web12_ftp web12  19697 2007-10-11 04:03 webalizer.current
-rw-rw-r-- 1 web12_ftp web12    550 2007-10-11 04:03 webalizer.hist
```


----------



## Till (11. Okt. 2007)

Ok, sieht gut aus. Poste bitte mal den Inhalt der Datei .htaccess.


----------



## planet_fox (11. Okt. 2007)

```
AuthType Basic
AuthName "Members Only"
AuthUserFile /home/www/web11/.htpasswd
<limit GET PUT POST>
require valid-user
</limit>
```


----------



## PierreR32 (11. Okt. 2007)

ggf. mal die Rechte von .htaccess auf chmod 777 setzen oder am besten löschen und den FTP user neuspeichern damit ISP die neugeneriert. 
Evtl. darf ISP die auch nicht überschreiben. 

Gruß
Pierre


----------



## PierreR32 (11. Okt. 2007)

Zitat von planet_fox:


> ```
> AuthType Basic
> AuthName "Members Only"
> AuthUserFile /home/www/web11/.htpasswd
> ...


Also entweder ist der Benutzer oben falsch oder der in der HTACCESS da steht nämlich web11 ... und oben web12... ... 
Also wie ich oben schon vorgeschlagen habe mal die htaccess löschen oder die rechte vom user web anpassen . 

Wecheler user steht denn als admin im isp drin ? n

Gruss Pierre


----------



## planet_fox (11. Okt. 2007)

du hast recht verutscht aber auch nix anderes, ich versuch das mit dem user löschen


```
ls -la
total 6240
drwxr-xr-x  2 web11_ftp web11    4096 2007-10-02 04:02 .
drwxrwxr-x 18 web11_ftp web11    4096 2007-10-10 14:54 ..
-rw-rw-r--  1 web11_ftp web11    3411 2006-10-07 19:23 ctry_usage_200606.png
-rw-rw-r--  1 web11_ftp web11    3725 2006-10-07 19:23 ctry_usage_200607.png
-rw-rw-r--  1 web11_ftp web11    3957 2006-10-07 19:23 ctry_usage_200608.png
-rw-rw-r--  1 web11_ftp web11    3704 2006-10-07 19:23 ctry_usage_200609.png
-rw-r--r--  1 web11_ftp web11    3294 2006-11-01 04:02 ctry_usage_200610.png
-rw-r--r--  1 web11_ftp web11    3723 2006-12-01 04:05 ctry_usage_200611.png
-rw-r--r--  1 web11_ftp web11    3715 2007-01-01 04:03 ctry_usage_200612.png
-rw-r--r--  1 web11_ftp web11    4155 2007-02-01 04:04 ctry_usage_200701.png
-rw-r--r--  1 web11_ftp web11    3920 2007-03-01 04:03 ctry_usage_200702.png
-rw-r--r--  1 web11_ftp web11    3633 2007-04-01 04:02 ctry_usage_200703.png
-rw-r--r--  1 web11_ftp web11    4145 2007-05-01 04:04 ctry_usage_200704.png
-rw-r--r--  1 web11_ftp web11    4112 2007-06-01 04:03 ctry_usage_200705.png
-rw-r--r--  1 web11_ftp web11    3449 2007-07-01 04:04 ctry_usage_200706.png
-rw-r--r--  1 web11_ftp web11    3672 2007-08-01 04:07 ctry_usage_200707.png
-rw-r--r--  1 web11_ftp web11    3856 2007-09-01 04:08 ctry_usage_200708.png
-rw-r--r--  1 web11_ftp web11    3736 2007-10-01 04:06 ctry_usage_200709.png
-rw-r--r--  1 web11_ftp web11    4483 2007-10-11 04:02 ctry_usage_200710.png
-rw-rw-r--  1 web11_ftp web11    2590 2006-10-07 19:23 daily_usage_200606.png
-rw-rw-r--  1 web11_ftp web11    4247 2006-10-07 19:23 daily_usage_200607.png
-rw-rw-r--  1 web11_ftp web11    4394 2006-10-07 19:23 daily_usage_200608.png
-rw-rw-r--  1 web11_ftp web11    4144 2006-10-07 19:23 daily_usage_200609.png
-rw-r--r--  1 web11_ftp web11    3225 2006-11-01 04:02 daily_usage_200610.png
-rw-r--r--  1 web11_ftp web11    4039 2006-12-01 04:05 daily_usage_200611.png
-rw-r--r--  1 web11_ftp web11    4110 2007-01-01 04:03 daily_usage_200612.png
-rw-r--r--  1 web11_ftp web11    4218 2007-02-01 04:04 daily_usage_200701.png
-rw-r--r--  1 web11_ftp web11    4112 2007-03-01 04:03 daily_usage_200702.png
-rw-r--r--  1 web11_ftp web11    4019 2007-04-01 04:02 daily_usage_200703.png
-rw-r--r--  1 web11_ftp web11    4374 2007-05-01 04:04 daily_usage_200704.png
-rw-r--r--  1 web11_ftp web11    4316 2007-06-01 04:03 daily_usage_200705.png
-rw-r--r--  1 web11_ftp web11    4303 2007-07-01 04:04 daily_usage_200706.png
-rw-r--r--  1 web11_ftp web11    4287 2007-08-01 04:07 daily_usage_200707.png
-rw-r--r--  1 web11_ftp web11    4137 2007-09-01 04:08 daily_usage_200708.png
-rw-r--r--  1 web11_ftp web11    4204 2007-10-01 04:06 daily_usage_200709.png
-rw-r--r--  1 web11_ftp web11    3399 2007-10-11 04:02 daily_usage_200710.png
-rw-r--r--  1 web11_ftp web11 2641920 2007-10-11 04:02 dns_cache.db
-rw-rw-r--  1 web11_ftp web11    2004 2006-10-07 19:23 hourly_usage_200606.png
-rw-rw-r--  1 web11_ftp web11    2441 2006-10-07 19:23 hourly_usage_200607.png
-rw-rw-r--  1 web11_ftp web11    2446 2006-10-07 19:23 hourly_usage_200608.png
-rw-rw-r--  1 web11_ftp web11    2418 2006-10-07 19:23 hourly_usage_200609.png
-rw-r--r--  1 web11_ftp web11    2154 2006-11-01 04:02 hourly_usage_200610.png
-rw-r--r--  1 web11_ftp web11    2209 2006-12-01 04:05 hourly_usage_200611.png
-rw-r--r--  1 web11_ftp web11    2196 2007-01-01 04:03 hourly_usage_200612.png
-rw-r--r--  1 web11_ftp web11    2203 2007-02-01 04:04 hourly_usage_200701.png
-rw-r--r--  1 web11_ftp web11    2200 2007-03-01 04:03 hourly_usage_200702.png
-rw-r--r--  1 web11_ftp web11    2198 2007-04-01 04:02 hourly_usage_200703.png
-rw-r--r--  1 web11_ftp web11    2234 2007-05-01 04:04 hourly_usage_200704.png
-rw-r--r--  1 web11_ftp web11    2193 2007-06-01 04:03 hourly_usage_200705.png
-rw-r--r--  1 web11_ftp web11    2224 2007-07-01 04:04 hourly_usage_200706.png
-rw-r--r--  1 web11_ftp web11    2221 2007-08-01 04:07 hourly_usage_200707.png
-rw-r--r--  1 web11_ftp web11    2223 2007-09-01 04:08 hourly_usage_200708.png
-rw-r--r--  1 web11_ftp web11    2191 2007-10-01 04:06 hourly_usage_200709.png
-rw-r--r--  1 web11_ftp web11    2210 2007-10-11 04:02 hourly_usage_200710.png
-rw-rw-r--  1 web11_ftp web11     128 2007-10-11 04:02 .htaccess
-rw-rw-r--  1 web11_ftp web11   11610 2007-10-11 04:02 index.html
-rw-rw-r--  1 web11_ftp web11  115145 2006-10-07 19:23 usage_200606.html
-rw-rw-r--  1 web11_ftp web11  617473 2006-10-07 19:24 usage_200607.html
-rw-rw-r--  1 web11_ftp web11  481060 2006-10-07 19:24 usage_200608.html
-rw-rw-r--  1 web11_ftp web11  452637 2006-10-07 19:24 usage_200609.html
-rw-r--r--  1 web11_ftp web11  116272 2006-11-01 04:02 usage_200610.html
-rw-r--r--  1 web11_ftp web11  124396 2006-12-01 04:05 usage_200611.html
-rw-r--r--  1 web11_ftp web11  124678 2007-01-01 04:03 usage_200612.html
-rw-r--r--  1 web11_ftp web11  127339 2007-02-01 04:04 usage_200701.html
-rw-r--r--  1 web11_ftp web11  124299 2007-03-01 04:03 usage_200702.html
-rw-r--r--  1 web11_ftp web11  126784 2007-04-01 04:02 usage_200703.html
-rw-r--r--  1 web11_ftp web11  165863 2007-05-01 04:04 usage_200704.html
-rw-r--r--  1 web11_ftp web11  167053 2007-06-01 04:03 usage_200705.html
-rw-r--r--  1 web11_ftp web11  163480 2007-07-01 04:04 usage_200706.html
-rw-r--r--  1 web11_ftp web11  166712 2007-08-01 04:07 usage_200707.html
-rw-r--r--  1 web11_ftp web11  167072 2007-09-01 04:08 usage_200708.html
-rw-r--r--  1 web11_ftp web11  167139 2007-10-01 04:06 usage_200709.html
-rw-r--r--  1 web11_ftp web11  142135 2007-10-11 04:02 usage_200710.html
-rw-rw-r--  1 web11_ftp web11    3070 2007-10-11 04:02 usage.png
-rw-rw-r--  1 web11_ftp web11  347746 2007-10-11 04:02 webalizer.current
-rw-rw-r--  1 web11_ftp web11     628 2007-10-11 04:02 webalizer.hist
```


----------



## planet_fox (11. Okt. 2007)

Benutzer Löschen und Neu anlegen brachte nichts. wenn ich benutzername und Pw eingebe kommt [FONT=Helvetica, Arial]*Fehler 403 - Verboten!*[/FONT]


----------



## Till (11. Okt. 2007)

Zitat von planet_fox:


> Benutzer Löschen und Neu anlegen brachte nichts. wenn ich benutzername und Pw eingebe kommt


Wenn Du einen User anlegst oder änderst, dann wird die .htpasswd Datei erst beim nächsten Statistik-Lauf (jeden Tag morgens früh) neu erstellt.


----------



## PierreR32 (11. Okt. 2007)

OK da muss ihc dann passen ... da muss wohl mal till oder falko ran  sorry dachte wäre ne kleinigkeit. 

Gruß
Pierre


----------



## planet_fox (11. Okt. 2007)

den statistklauf kann man doch manual auch starten aber ich weiss jetzt nicht wie du das mit ISPConfig verzahnt hast. Nicht das ich das jetzt mach und ISP 
schmeckt das nicht.


----------



## Till (11. Okt. 2007)

Führe bitte mal den folgenden Befehl auf der Shell aus:

/root/ispconfig/php/php /root/ispconfig/scripts/shell/webalizer.php

Das Webalizer Script kannst Du jederzeit ausführen, nur das logs script sollte man nicht manuell ausführen, da sonst Statistikdaten verfälscht werden können.


----------



## planet_fox (11. Okt. 2007)

Ich bekomme nen error


```
Error: Unable to lock DNS cache file dns_cache.db
```


----------



## Till (12. Okt. 2007)

Lösche bitte mal die Datei dns_cache.db im stats Verzeichnis und lass das Script nochmal laufen.


----------



## planet_fox (14. Okt. 2007)

Ich habs versucht aber, nix ändert sich nach dem login immer Fehler 403, selbst wenn ich die dateien im ordner stats lösche.


----------



## Till (14. Okt. 2007)

Ist der User denn in der .htpasswd Datei aufgelistet, auf die in der .htaccess Datei des Stats Verzeichnisses verwiesen wird?


----------



## planet_fox (14. Okt. 2007)

das steht in der htaccess


```
AuthType Basic
AuthName "Members Only"
AuthUserFile /home/www/web11/.htpasswd
<limit GET PUT POST>
require valid-user
</limit>
```
in dem ordner finde ich keine htpassword drin ich find auch in den anderen webs keine, dort wo es funkt


----------



## Till (15. Okt. 2007)

Die .htpasswd Datei liegt nicht direkt im stats Verzeichnis, sondern im Untersten Verzeichnis der Webseite. Gib bitte mal den folgenden Befehl ein, um den Inhalt der Datei zu erhalten:

cat /home/www/web11/.htpasswd


----------



## planet_fox (15. Okt. 2007)

web11_test i der admin


```
web11_test:`i3rEPCE/fU3w
```


----------



## Till (15. Okt. 2007)

Das sieht soweit ok aus. was mich etqas irritiert, ist das erste Zeichen desa Passwortes. Hast Du mal versucht, mit dem htpasswd Befehl manuell ein neues Passwort in der .htpasswd Datei zu setzen?


----------



## planet_fox (2. Nov. 2007)

Neuigkeiten

mit htpasswd passiert nix. was mir aufgefallen in einem anderen web, alle funktioniert dann änder ich den administrator und das passwort. Keine reaktion obwohl ich im ispconfig auch die tabellen checken lasse. Ich starte Mysql neu und ispconfig, keine reaktion.


----------



## Till (2. Nov. 2007)

Die .htpasswd Datei wird einmal pro nacht vom webalizer Script aktualisiert.


----------



## planet_fox (2. Nov. 2007)

und wie läuft das mit mailserver ? da schreibt er das selber


----------



## Till (3. Nov. 2007)

Das mit dem Mailserver ist etwas ganz anderes, da der Mailserver gegen /etc/passwd authentifiziert und die Datei sofort geändert wird.


----------



## planet_fox (7. Nov. 2007)

So Till ich hab das Passwort manual geändert, geliche reaktion danach. 
Aber ich hab mal einfach in einem web die htacess gelöscht so wenn ich dann 
www.meinweb.de/stats/  dann kommt auch wieder Fehler Seite ned gefunden. Aber wenn ich nun www.meinweb.de/stats/index.html eingebe dann gehts.
Diese Problem hab ich aber nur  in 10 webs circa. Der unterschied zum rest der seiten diese 10 webs waren vorher woanders gehostet, ich find aber weder in den htaccess dateien nen fehler noch benurtzer probleme. Ich glaub ich seh den 



> Wald nicht mehr vor lauter Bäumen


----------



## Till (7. Nov. 2007)

Schau bitte mal in das apache direktiven Feld und falls vorhanden in die .htaccess Datei in Root-Verzeichnis der webseite, da muss irgendwo eine "DirectoryIndex" Direktive drin sein, bei der "index.html" in der Liste fehlt.


----------



## planet_fox (7. Nov. 2007)

in den apache direktiven von ispconfig bei den webs is index.hml und index.htm drin. 

Aber ich was gefunden, alle seiten die dieses Problem haben etwas gemeinsam es sind alle Joomla Seiten, so und da ist über all ein htacess drin habe ich jetzt erst gesehen nachdem du gesagt hast ich soll im root verzeichnis mal schauen. hab mal das ganze mit ls -la durch geschaut und dann ist in dieser .htacess im root verzeichnis folgender inhalt


```
<Files .htaccess>
order deny,allow
deny from all
</Files>
# ---------------------------------------
[COLOR=Red]DirectoryIndex index.php [/COLOR]
RewriteEngine On
RewriteBase /
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} ^(/component/option,com) [NC,OR]
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} (/|.htm|.php|.html|/[^.]*)$  [NC]
RewriteRule ^(.*) index.php

########## Begin - Rewrite rules to block out some common exploits
## If you experience problems on your site block out the operations listed below
## This attempts to block the most common type of exploit `attempts` to Joomla!
#
# Block out any script trying to set a mosConfig value through the URL
RewriteCond %{QUERY_STRING} mosConfig_[a-zA-Z_]{1,21}(=|%3D) [OR]
# Block out any script trying to base64_encode crap to send via URL
RewriteCond %{QUERY_STRING} base64_encode.*(.*) [OR]
# Block out any script that includes a ********** tag in URL
RewriteCond %{QUERY_STRING} (<|%3C).*script.*(>|%3E) [NC,OR]
# Block out any script trying to set a PHP GLOBALS variable via URL
RewriteCond %{QUERY_STRING} GLOBALS(=|[|%[0-9A-Z]{0,2}) [OR]
# Block out any script trying to modify a _REQUEST variable via URL
RewriteCond %{QUERY_STRING} _REQUEST(=|[|%[0-9A-Z]{0,2})
# Send all blocked request to homepage with 403 Forbidden error!
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ index.php [F,L]
#
########## End - Rewrite rules to block out some common exploits
```
natürlich muss da dann das rein


```
[COLOR=Red][COLOR=Black]DirectoryIndex index.php[/COLOR] index.html[/COLOR]
```

Ich denke mal die sache ist geschichte, passiert nur bei seiten die seo benutzen.


----------

